# Best phone for 14000-15000



## jakehitman (Jun 30, 2011)

I m looking for a good camera phone within that price bracket ..should i wait for xperia mini pro to release?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 30, 2011)

Do you have any preference for OS??

Android - Moto DEFY

Non-Android - Nokia C6-01


----------



## sam9s (Jun 30, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy ACE


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2011)

Reccomendation from my side- Motorola Defy


----------



## himangshu (Jun 30, 2011)

My recommendation is Nokia C6-01. Iam also going to buy it after a few days.


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 30, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Reccomendation from my side- Motorola Defy


No offence but how on the earth can you recommend Defy when OP is looking for a camera phone 
@OP : Check either Nokia C6-01 or Samsung Galaxy Ace.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 30, 2011)

For camera phone, I suggest Nokia C6-01.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 30, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> No offence but how on the earth can you recommend Defy when OP is looking for a camera phone
> @OP : Check either Nokia C6-01 or Samsung Galaxy Ace.



Both DEFY & Ace have 5MP with all the same features but ACE records at pathetic QVGA resolution whereas DEFY records at VGA.I don't see the logic of recommending ACE on the basis of camera let alone the fact that DEFY is better than ACE hands down!!

Nokia C6-01 on the other hand is a clear winner with 8MP & 720p recording but OP hasn't mentioned whether he likes Android or not.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 1, 2011)

Would suggest u wildfire s


----------



## ofabhishek (Jul 1, 2011)

If cameraphone is the only preference thn NOkia C6-01


----------



## NainO (Jul 1, 2011)

Go for - Nokia C6-01 or Motorola Defy.

I dont think Xperia Mini Pro would be in your budget, being a snapdragon-equiped phone.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 1, 2011)

Where is OP?? No response from him!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 1, 2011)

Guys, please wait. I think OP is gone. No more suggestion till he comes back


----------



## jakehitman (Jul 4, 2011)

I dont have any OS preference for i am concerned only with basic functions.
1.camera
2.GPS (i think google maps will perform equally on both platform - android and symbian anna). 
3. Nominal ebook reading.As of now I use Mobi Pocket Reader for ebooks and it is good enough for me. 
I wont be using mobile for surfing though.For OS i dont want to go beyond Android or Symbian.

I can extend my budget 16500.... not beyond that.
Any info what would be the price of new Xperia Mini models?


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jul 4, 2011)

Get Nokia C6-01 then. Though if you really care for camera so much, why not buy a standalone camera + a cheap cell phone? That would be better IMO.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2011)

jakehitman said:


> I can extend my budget 16500.... not beyond that.



flipkart is selling C7 for 16,732 means street price should be ~16k. go for it. 



jakehitman said:


> Any info what would be the price of new Xperia Mini models?



18-19k (most likely)


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 4, 2011)

jakehitman said:


> I dont have any OS preference for i am concerned only with basic functions.
> 1.camera
> 2.GPS (i think google maps will perform equally on both platform - android and symbian anna).
> 3. Nominal ebook reading.As of now I use Mobi Pocket Reader for ebooks and it is good enough for me.
> ...



Nokia's Ovi Maps is a far far greater service, works offline too, takes a few seconds for the GPS to lock, best in class.

Camera of C6-01 can't be beaten, maybe the auto-focus is missing, so no macro shots, but everything is far superior to the android counterparts near C6-01's price.

I say again, the C6-01.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 4, 2011)

yes. If Camera and GPS are priority, Nokia devices are the best, given that you are okay with Symbian OS. Do wait a bit for the new Nokia X7. It might push N8 under 20k making it one heck of a deal.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 4, 2011)

If camera is top priority & you "don't give a damn"(not trying to sound like Clark Gabble ) then go for C7...you'll love taking those impromptu snaps & vids which you can't with a dedicated handycam. If you can't squeeze in that much amount then go for C6-01.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, either C6-01 or straight N8, best deals IMO. If N8 reaches under 20k, nothing like it!


----------



## jakehitman (Jul 9, 2011)

i had made up my mind for c6-01 ,but when i compared the photo quality of defy and c6-01 from the tool in gsmarena i think that defy has better image quality and i m confused again


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 10, 2011)

I still vouch for C6-01, better video, 720p and all that.


----------



## Orjune (Nov 13, 2011)

hey guys, even i am confused between *c6-01* and *motorola defy.*
while the c6-01 packs in an 8mp cam compared to defy's 5mp, c6-01 is a fixed focus camera while that of defy is an auto-focus one.
Nokia also has better battery life than that of most of the phones, would like to know about the battery life of Defy.
Nokia also has a brilliant after-sales-service, what about that of motorola ??
however motorola steals the show with the android os, compared to symbian. But c6-01 has got the Anna update so that might be exciting.
So, i'd lyk u people to come up with some suggestions as i am confused as hell  
thnkx guys


----------

